# Best 9mm ammo for the lowest price?



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I need cheap ammo, but I don't want crap, any suggestions?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Blazer Brass...........Winchester White box....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

winchester white box, says TARGET on the box and remington, same load, has L9MM9 on the box


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had good luck with the Blazer Alum. 124 gm. Works great if you don't need brass.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, Winchester white box is pretty good and in 9mm before the run you could get pretty cheap. I bought 1,000 rounds of Federal Estate for a group outing, we shot a couple Walthers, Smith and Wesson M&P's F&N and Glocks and didn't have any issues. Came out to about $.20 per round but that was in October.


----------

